# Eagle One



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I am actualling working on two Eagle kits - The first is the Warp Eagle One kit, and the second is the Ertl Kit along with the James Small Accuracy kit. I started out by opening up the cages and have half of them done. I've been using a pin vise and Xacto...


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Nice job! Those turned out better than mine did on the first pass.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

I still have some sanding left to do on them. At this point all I have done is cut and shape with the Xacto and then sealed it all with a little Tenax. I was planning on copying the greeblies from the Warp kit but it doesn't look like that will work so I will have to build up something on my own and cast copies of it. Once I get that far I will post some pictures....


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## Tony Agustin (Nov 25, 1999)

So far looking good! I have the James Small Authentication set as well and two years later I'm still not done opening up those cages. I completely forgot that I had put that kit away so I could recover from that task.


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Well I finally got the other two cages cleaned out.... Now the real fun begins...


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Keep in mind that the side pods on the filming models aren't mounted in the center of the cage where the sockets are in the Ertl model. The side pods are mounted slightly closer towards the passenger pod - the forward pods slightly aft and the rearward pods slightly forward.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, but who's gonna notice...  Kidding! Just Kidding! Sheesh!

BTW rossjr, clean work! Please post pics when it's complete!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

See I even got more done since last night. In this picture notice some of the replacement panels that will be installed to replace the stock panels. Also notice the assembled cages.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah, but who's gonna notice...  Kidding! Just Kidding! Sheesh!
> 
> BTW rossjr, clean work! Please post pics when it's complete!


 Jim Small wrote an article in Sci-Fi & Fantasy Models #39 about how to accurize the AMT/Ertl Eagle kit, and he describes how the pods have to be repositioned. Not a hard modification, and if you want to use the cages as they are, great. 

Also, on Jim's web site is a great article about how one of the SFX Eagle models was disassembled and refurbished, with plenty of pictures. This is a must-read if you are building the Eagle. Check it out! 

http://www.smallartworks.ca/Articles/Restoration/Restore1.html


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Hey thanks for the links! I was hoping to get some good pictures of the greeblies behind the tubing.... It's probably too late to move the pods though, I already started cutting apart the aft module to incorporate the resin parts, but I will take another look, again the pictures show how far off the are....


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Just thought I would post another update....

Here is a picture with all the parts that will be going into the cages. Notice the one underway...









This is a close up of the otherside of the piece underway...









And finally this will give you an idea of the space I will have to fill with sheet styrene and some greeblies. I have some reference shots and will soon have the Replica Unlimited Eagle for reference.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool stuff!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

A long time ago, ok about 5 years ago, I was going to build this up with a complete interior. I went as far as opening up the nose windows and starting a rough interior complete with resin ejector seats....










I ended up building it stock and I am now working on the same kit with Small's accuracy kit. 

I am getting excited because my RU Eagle should be arriving today!!!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

So this weekend I started to build up the inside of the walkways. I used sheet styrene, tips of missles and a resistor... This picture should give you an idea of the finished product and all the parts, kind of a before and after... 






























Finally, my Replica Unlimited kit should up on Friday. WOW! Here are a couple of pictures to let you know how many pieces and how big!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Man that is one BIG eagle! I'd never get that past the wife, I can sneak something new & small onto the shelves occasionally, but that.....


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

It's easy to sneak it past her, just put it in a bigger box..... 


Sorry this is late but I did get some work done this weekend... 

The two are a comparison of a completed conversion versus a OOB


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Just thought I would share my progress over the weekend. I completed the Command Module Walkway Pod.


































I just laid a few things out to see how they would look, I need to Thin out the spine, build up the landing pods and of course the engines. I found the article on SSM for doing the articulate landing gear and will be trying that out....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking great! I'll have to refer to your photos when scratchbuilding some details. Excellent work!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Rossjr, how's your Eagle coming? I'm presently building 2 styrene boxes to fit between the cages (I'm not using any garage kits, plane old scratchbuilding). 

Steph


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

It's in a box waiting for a part from Mr. Small. I had to set it aside for two reasons: 1) I needed a break and 2) I am running two build alongs over on the scalehobby site.


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

How they comming along?

I found one on ebay, and i've been tryin to get ahold of Jim Small for his
kit but so far no joy.
He must be Super busy or taking a well deserved vacation


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Mr. Small was kind enough to ship the part but I have been busy with other things, not the least of which is a possible move. I'll see what I can do about moving this to the new board once I start up again. My handle over there is "Grandpa Vader"


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's some pics about my Ertl Eagle. Today I assembled both modules to the spine but I don't have pictures of that yet. Rossjr, that's a good idea of transfering this thread to the new board.

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/f1steph/album?.dir=df45&.src=ph&store=&prodid=&.done=http%3a//ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/f1steph/my_photos

Steph


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Your project looks great! Keep it up!

Wish I could take credit for moving the thread....


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, 2 1/2 weeks into it and i'm half way through the second cage half.
Can Anyone recommend a good therapist? lol
This is the first time i've modded a model to this extent. It looks pretty good.

Well it's been almost a month and 2 emails. Still no word back from Mr. Small
Has anyone heard from him lately?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I didn't know that this site was still up and running. I'm confused here.


Last I've heard, Jim Small's had problem with is e-mails & server . He said to send him another e-mails if we didn't receive a response from him. 

Therapist you said? I've been on this Eagle since end of July. If you ever find one, send me his name.lol

I'm now gonna apply my own decals on this thing. Scapped 3 Testor's decal sheets until I printed them right. Was about time. Keep us posted. My progress can be seen on the above link.

Steph


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Theres a new site? Whats the address?


----------

